# Clash Of Clans Loot+Sandbox Helper tool (M.U.S.T See)



## Prashmith (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey I wanted share some tips for CoC Firstly here's my base

*i60.tinypic.com/206lhz7.jpg

NOW FOR THE HACK(not really what u expect)

Now no unlimited gems Or Free leaderboard trolling And Chill Moderators No WARaZ and stuff

after 10 hours of searching... I found a Gr8 tool for coc
Ia Auto Search Loot And Sandbox attack Tool

Now What it does Is Allows You to attack without losing trophies and troops Good to practice revenge attacks but u wont gain anything,
and
It also Allows You TO Search for Loot Like enter(100000) elixer and it will show you people with that much and up to attack but it will also increase time it takes to find a match

works for android and ios (jailbroken n rooted Devices Only)
And secondly this is actually just a helper But still Easies the Game I will post A well to do Guide To Use the tool with L.e.g.a.l download link (play store)(cydia) soon


----------

